# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  محدودیت ارتباط با کلاینت ها (5 تا کانکشن فقط کار میکنه) در Replication

## babak2000

با سلام

من جدیدآ ویندوز سرور 2008 نسخه R2 Enterprice  را نصب کردم البته کرک شده  

در هنگام برقراری ارتباط و ساختن مشترکین Subscrip تنها 5 تا از کانکشن ها کار میکنند و فعال هستند و مابقی 

ارتباط برقرار نمیشه 

نمیدونم ایراد از کجاس؟ توی مایکروسافت هم دقیقآ همین مشکل گفته شده ولی راه حل درست و درمونی براش ننوشتن :گریه:  :گریه: 



> http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...8-45ed03e03dc5


ایراد احتمالا از ویندوز سرور هستش چون با ویندوز Xp همچین مشکلی نداشتم 

آیا برای Repliction  باید Remote Desktop  نصب باشه ؟؟ و اصلا این دوتا بهم ارتباطی پیدا میکنند ؟؟

دوستان حرفه ای کمکم کنید

----------


## babak2000

با اینکه ویندوز را عوض کردم باز هم مشکل هنوز پا برجاست 

مشخصه که ایراد از سیستم عامل نیست بعضی از سرورها با اجرای اجنت     و  ری استارت کردن  سرور تونستم رپلیکشن را فعال کنمagent  :  
syspolicy_purge_history

ولی بازهم چنتا از سرورها را نمیتونم کانکت بشم وخطای زیر را میده :


The process could not connect to Subscriber 'DARMAN-14'. (Source: MSSQL_REPL, Error number: MSSQL_REPL20084)
Get help: http://help/MSSQL_REPL20084
Named Pipes Provider: Could not open a connection to SQL Server [53].  (Source: MSSQLServer, Error number: 53)
Get help: http://help/53
A network-related or instance-specific error has occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. Server is not found or not accessible. Check if instance name is correct and if SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. For more information see SQL Server Books Online. (Source: MSSQLServer, Error number: 53)
Get help: http://help/53
Login timeout expired (Source: MSSQLServer, Error number: 0)
Get help: http://help/0
The merge process failed to execute a query because the query timed out. If this failure continues, increase the query timeout for the process. When troubleshooting, restart the synchronization with verbose history logging and specify an output file to which to write. (Source: MSSQLServer, Error number: 0)
Get help: http://help/0
The subscription to publication 'testrepl' could not be verified. Ensure that all Merge Agent command line parameters are specified correctly and that the subscription is correctly configured. If the Publisher no longer has information about this subscription, drop and recreate the subscription.  (Source: MSSQL_REPL, Error number: MSSQL_REPL-2147201019)
Get help: http://help/MSSQL_REPL-2147201019




آیا Sp وجود داره کل اجنت Agent  ها را پاک کنه ؟؟
جالب اینجاس که میتونم ُsql کامپیوتر کلاینت را داخل بانک خودم ریجیستر کنم و بقولی ریموت بشم ولی هنگام 

Replication  خطای عدم دسترسی میده : 

The process could not connect to Subscriber

دوستان حرفه ای کجان ؟

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
Replication ارتباطی با Remote Desktop نداره و مستقل کار میکنه. 
آیا SQL Server شما Service Pack داره؟ ضمنا چه ورژنی استفاده میکنین؟

----------


## babak2000

سلام استاد بزرگوار

من Sql server 2008 کار میکنم اول نسخه R2 که جدیدتر هست نصب کردم و فکر میکردم ایراد از ویرایش sql باشه و دوباره پاک کردم همون قبلی را نصب کردم ویرایش هست :

Microsoft SQL Server 2008 (RTM) - 10.0.1600.22 (X64)   Jul  9 2008 14:17:44   Copyright (c) 1988-2008 Microsoft Corporation  Enterprise Edition (64-bit) on Windows NT 5.2 <X64> (Build 3790: Service Pack 2) 

قبلا به راحتی کانکت میشدم ولی الان فقط تونستم 7 تا از سرورها را به سرور مرکزی وصل کنم 
امین جان اگه بخواهی ریموت بهت میدم خودت نگاه کنی

همونطور که قبلا گفتم بقیه Sql ها ریجستر هم میشن ولی موقع Replication  خطای کانکت میده

----------


## AminSobati

قبلا که مشکل Connection نداشتین، ویندوز و SQL Server دقیقا همین بود؟

----------


## babak2000

بله همین ها بودن من از قسمت Replication  قسمت Local Subscription  در کامپیوترهای کلاینت sanpshot  ایجاد شده را پاک کردم و بعد از اینکه دوباره Replication  جدید درست کردم دیگه در این قسمت snapshot  ایجاد نشد
تو فورم های خارجی خیلی گشتم و با اینکه خیلی ها همچین مشکلی داشتن ولی جواب درستی برای مشکل پیدا نکردم

----------

